# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Các giải pháp lập trình ASP.NET 2.0!

## hvu45678

*CÁC GIẢI PHÁP LẬP TRÌNH ASP.NET 2.0- TẬP 1 VÀ TẬP 2* 
* (Chủ biên: Nguyễn Ngọc Bình Phương)*
Nếu đang làm việc với môi trường ASP.NET 2.0 thì bạn không nên bỏ qua bộ sách này. [FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']Các giải pháp lập trình ASP.NET 2.0 là quyển sách hoàn hảo thích hợp cho những ai muốn tìm hiểu nhanh các tính năng và công cụ mới trong phiên bản 2.0 của ASP.NET. Bạn có thể đọc một quyển sách theo lối truyền thống, và mất nhiều thời gian để nghĩ xem phải làm gì để viết một phần mềm cho ra trò. Nhưng nếu sử dụng quyển sách này, bạn có thể hiểu và thử nghiệm các dự án vô cùng thiết thực chỉ trong một thời gian ngắn. Đây là một sách hướng dẫn hữu ích và cũng là một sách tra cứu nhanh nhằm đào sâu mã lệnh và học thật nhanh. 
Sách gồm có 2 tập, mỗi tập 6 chương, đề cập đến 12 dự án cụ thể được ứng dụng từ ASP.NET: Online Diary (sổ nhật ký), File Share (kho lưu trữ file trực tuyến), Chat Server (hội thoại trực tuyến), Survey Engine (bộ máy khảo sát), Blog, Photo Album (bộ sưu tập ảnh trực tuyến), CMS (hệ thống quản lý nội dung), Customer Support (hỗ trợ khách hàng), WebShop (cửa hàng trực tuyến), Appointment Booking (đăng ký trực tuyến), Greeting Card (thiệp điện tử), Bug Base (hệ thống theo dõi lỗi). Bạn có thể sử dụng ngay chỉ với một ít cài đặt. Mục tiêu của chương và mã lệnh dự án đi kèm là giúp bạn hiểu và nhanh chóng hiệu chỉnh dự án để cải tiến hay hiện thực một số tính năng. Hầu hết mã lệnh và tư liệu đã được “cân đo” với mục đích lý giải các khái niệm trong phiên bản 2.0 một cách trọn vẹn. Các bài học được lặp đi lặp lại, giúp nắm rõ thuần thục cách thiết kế, tạo các dự án trong phiên bản 2.0 của ASP.NET. Các dự án được trình bày theo một cấu trúc chung là: sử dụng ứng dụng – thiết kế ứng dụng – mã lệnh ứng dụng – cài đặt ứng dụng - mở rộng ứng dụng. Kèm theo sách là đĩa CD chứa các mã lệnh để bạn tiện tham khảo và các gói cài đặt cho những ứng dụng trình bày trong sách. Cuối cùng, bạn có thể tự tạo một Website, hiện thực cơ chế bảo mật với một kiến trúc có tổ chức, sử dụng các điều kiểm kết dữ liệu mới và hiệu quả, cơ chế kết dữ liệu dựa vào đối tượng, và nhiều tính năng khác nữa...
Bạn có thể download và xem thử nội dung của sách tại:

http://www.dvpub.com.vn

----------


## ngoc76hoang

không có link trực tiếp hả bạn,quyển sách này hay mà ko có xiền để mua,tiếc wa

----------


## superman

*link full 2 tập kèm mã nguồn của sách!*



link full 2 tập kèm mã nguồn của sách!

http://www.mediafire.com/?09kv4qd4l6wec

----------

